# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ρέθυμνο -Κύθηρα-Πειραιά, με τον Βιντσέντζο Κορνάρο

## sylver23

¶ργησα πάρα πολύ να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου απο το ταξίδι απο Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά στις 29/06 διότι ήθελα να βάλω σε μία τάξη τις φώτο 

Με μεγάλη ανυπομονεσία περίμενα την επιστροφή μας (με τον Θανάση) απο Ρέθυμνο με τον Κορνάρο.Ηταν ένα απωθημένο που είχα απο παλιά.

Μετά τα ουζάκια μας με τον Βίνμαν και την Σοφία έπεσε ενα τρελό τρέξιμο για να προλάβουμε.
Εφτά το απόγευμα ακριβώς επιβιβαστήκαμε και ρίξαμε τρεχάλα για να πάμε στα εξωτερικά πλαινά καταστρώματα αρχικά ωστε να δούμε την αναχώρηση.
Στον φάρο οι καλοι μας φίλοι Μανος και Σοφία μας χαιρετούσαν και μας φωτογράφιζαν όπως είδαμε και σε προηγούμενα ποστ.

Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι ο Κορνάρος ''χαιρέτησε'' με σφυριγματα το Ρέθυμνο και ετσι το ταξίδι μας ξεκίνησε.
Επόμενος προορισμός τα Κυθηρα.
Συνεχίζεται..


P6284927.jpg
P6284924.jpg
P6284932.jpg
P6284942.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μετά απο μία γρήγορη επίσκεψη στην γέφυρα οπου καλησπερίσαμε τον Καπετάνιο και τους αξιωματικούς (θα επανέλθω) πήγα μία βόλτα ωστε να γνωρίσω τους χώρους του πλοίου.
Παρόλη την ηλικία του ,είναι πολύ καλά συντηρημένο  τόσο στους εσωτερικούς όσο και στους εξωτερικούς χώρους του και πεντακάθαρο-Αξίζει το πλήρωμα του πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια!

Ας δούμε αρχικά τους εσωτερικούς χώρους.
Στο 4ο κατάστρωμα βρίσκεται το επάνω γκαράζ του πλοίου και ο διάδρομος που οδηγεί στην μία απο τις 2 reception η οποία λειτουργεί μονο στα λιμάνια ως χώρος υποδοχής επιβατών.Ακριβώς δίπλα υπάρχουν δυο καρέκλες για μασαζ (το δοκιμασα ,φαση εχει).Επισης καμπίνες ,αν δεν κανω λάθος για το πλήρωμα

Το 5ο κατάστρωμα είναι συγκεντρωμένοι οι περισσότεροι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι επιβατών.
Απο πρύμα προς πλώρα εχουμε το λογιστήριο ,την τραπεζαρία-self service,την κεντρική reception (δευτερη) ,το κατάστημα (αδειο) και  την Εκκλησία.

P6285029.jpg
P6285028.jpg
P6285026.jpg
P6285031.jpg



Στην συνέχεια υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος χώρος που φτάνει μέχρι πλώρα και χωρίζεται σε 3 μέρη
1ον το σαλόνι της οικονομικής θέσης με αεροπορικά καθισματα,καναπέδες και πολυθρονεςμε το πρώτο bar 


P6285017.jpg

συνεχίζεται...

----------


## sylver23

συνέχεια..

P6285012.jpg
P6285018.jpg



2ον το σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης θέσης με καναπέδες,πολυθρονες και καρεκλες με το δεύτερο μπαρ του πλοίου.



P6285016.jpg 



και 3ον τέρμα πλώρα ενα σαλονάκι με καναπέδες και πολυθρόνες με άπλετη θέα στην πλώρη του πλοίου και το απέραντο γαλάζιο.



P6285020.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Στο 6ο κατάστρωμα είναι οι καμπίνες επιβατών.
Τέλος στο 7ο κατάστρωμα ,πρύμα βρίσκονται  δύο σαλονάκια της οικονομικής θέσης με αεροπορικά καθισματα με δερμάτινη επένδυση και υποποδιο σε χρώματα καφε και πράσινο και πλώρα διάφοροι χώροι για το πλήρωμα (καμπίνες κά).

P6285008.jpg
P6285003.jpg


Στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα υπάρχουν παγκάκια στο  6ο , 7ο και 8ο  καταστρωμα πρυμα.

P6284979.jpg
P6284977.jpg
P6284973.jpg



*Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα πολύ!Η συνέχεια του ταξιδιου αργότερα....*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τρελε Ικαριωτη μας εκανες εξαιρετικη βολτα στον ποιητη. Περιμενω και τα σχολια για τη γεφυρα... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλα Διονυση.Ελειπες απο την παρεα και εσυ και ο Βινμαν/Σοφια που ειναι και η δευτερη φορα που χαιρετάει ατομα στον Κορνάρο..
Αλλη φορά δεν την γλιτώνεις νιονιο...
Σχολια απο γέφυρα και λοιπα τις επομενες μερες γιατι παρα πηρα φορα σημερα :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Να σαι καλα Διονυση.Ελειπες απο την παρεα και εσυ και ο Βινμαν/Σοφια που ειναι και η δευτερη φορα που χαιρετάει ατομα στον Κορνάρο..
> Αλλη φορά δεν την γλιτώνεις νιονιο...
> Σχολια απο γέφυρα και λοιπα τις επομενες μερες γιατι παρα πηρα φορα σημερα


 
Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ Συλβέστρο...!!
Όντως ήταν η δεύτερη φορά που χαιρετούσα τον Κορνάρο...
Την πρώτη με Διονύση και Θανάση μέσα και την δεύτερη με εσένα και τον Θανάση πάλι...
Η τρίτη θα είναι και η φαρμακερή θέλω να πιστεύω... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ Συλβέστρο...!!
> Όντως ήταν η δεύτερη φορά που χαιρετούσα τον Κορνάρο...
> Την πρώτη με Διονύση και Θανάση μέσα και την δεύτερη με εσένα και τον Θανάση πάλι...
> Η τρίτη θα είναι και η φαρμακερή θέλω να πιστεύω...


Που θα φεύγεις μόνος σου και δεν θα είναι κανένας απο κάτω να σε χαιρετάει? Αυτό νομίζω θα είναι το καλύτερο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Συλβέστρο, μετά από το εκτενές ρεπορτάζ σου, πήρα την απόφαση να το επισκεφτώ πιο γρήγορα το πλοίο..... Τώρα ποιος θα με χαιρετάει είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο....:lol:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε  πολύ Συλβέστρο για το άψογο φωτορεπορταζ του ποιητή ,να σαι καλά .

----------


## diagoras

Συλβεστρο πολυ ομορφο το ρεπορταζ σου.Μπραβο,οσο για το ταξιδθ καποια στιγμη μπορει να το κανω :Wink:

----------


## magic

bale kai foto tis protis reception o proistamenos arxithalamipolos kai to pliroma einai teleoi...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Sylver αψογο το ρεπορταζ σου φιλε μου!!!!!Keep going!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιο ρεπορταζ Sylver. Μ αρεσε το βαπορι ειναι μεσα στην δεκαδα που γουσταρω πολυ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Κάτι τέτοια είναι που δίνουν και σε μας τους δυτικούς ή ξενιτεμένους την ευκαιρία να δούμε, έστω και από δεύτερο χέρι :wink:, άλλα όμορφα τοπία της Ελλάδος και τα εξίσου όμορφα πλοία που σε ταξιδεύουν εκεί!
Ξανά ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> bale kai foto tis protis reception o proistamenos arxithalamipolos kai to pliroma einai teleoi...


Αμα σου πω οτι ξέχασα να την βγάλω φώτο!


Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά για τα καλά τους λόγια.Πιστεύω οτι είναι καλό να βλέπουμε και να γνωρίζουμε καράβια με μεγάλη ιστορία.
Συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να ταξιδέψετε με τον Κορνάρο!
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τα θερμά σας λόγια.
Το ταξίδι ακομα δεν έχει τελειώσει.Οταν βρω χρόνο θα συνεχίσω!

----------


## MILTIADIS

να σου εκφρασω κι εγω συλβερ23 τα συγχαρητηρια μου για το ρεπορταζ σου,εστω και λιγο καθηστερημενα(τωρα τις ειδα :Wink: ).
ηταν σαν να ημουν κι εγω μεσα! :Razz: το πλοιο θυμιζει εντονα 70s-80s :Very Happy: ειδικα οι πολυθρονες του,παρολα αυτα κρατιεται!
ευχαριστουμε για το πολυ ομορφο ταξιδι που μας προσεφερες μεσα απο τις φωτο σου!

----------


## nickosps

Sylver σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## sylver23

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται...
Αφήνοντας πίσω την Κρήτη ,ένα υπέροχο ηλιοβασίλεμα μας κράτησε συντροφιά για κάμποση ώρα εναλλάσοντας συνέχεια τα χρώματά του,δίνοντας μας συνεχώς διαφορετικές μοναδικές εικόνες!

Επόμενος σταθμός τα Κύθηρα.
Υστερα απο 5 ώρες υπέροχου ταξιδιού προσεγγίσαμε το λιμάνι.
Αμέσως πήγα στην πρύμη ωστε να παρακολουθήσω την διαδικασία προσδεσης και επιβίβασης.
Αρκετός κόσμος και αυτοκίνητα περίμενε να επιβιβαστεί για Πειραιά.
Μισή ώρα αργότερα αποπλεύσαμε για τον τελικό μας προορισμό!

sl295064.jpg

sl295066.jpg

sl295085.jpg


*Συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## sylver23

Μετά τα Κύθηρα το καράβι πήρε λίγο ζωή με τον κόσμο που ανέβηκε.
Το ταξίδι μέχρι τον Πειραιά κύλησε ομαλά.Καιρό δεν έιχαμε.Η θάλασσα ήταν κάλμα.
Κατά τις 5.30 το πρωί άρχισε να χαράζει.Ηταν μια εικόνα μαγική.Οπως σωστά λέει και το άσμα -Οταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο είναι έμορφα σου λέω-.Η θάλασσα ήταν σαν γιαούρτι σε σημείο να νομίζεις οτι το πλοιο δεν κινείται οπως ελεγε και ο θανασης και παρατήρησα και εγώ.
Κατά τις 6.14 ο ήλιος αρχισε δειλά δειλά να κάνει την εμφάνισή του.
Μια απο τις καλύτερες στιγμές του ταξιδιού.Ελληνικός καφές ,τσιγάρο και απολαυση της ανατολής.
Μια εικόνα που μου άρεσε παρα πολύ και αποθανατησα κιόλας ήταν ένα ζευγάρι που είχε βγέι στο καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου ωστε να απολάυσουν και αυτοί την ανατολή και τις τελευταίες στιγμές στο ταξίδι αυτο.

Εφτά παρα δέκα περνάγαμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά.
Ενα υπέροχο ταξίδι είχε τελειώσει αλλα υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου οτι θα το ξανακάνω.

Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Καπτεν Δημήτρη, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος για την φιλοξενία.Το κλίμα ήταν εξαιρετικά φιλικό απο όλους.
Τους εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια να έχουν και οτι καλύτερο στην ζωή τους!

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετά τα Κύθηρα το καράβι πήρε λίγο ζωή με τον κόσμο που ανέβηκε.
> Το ταξίδι μέχρι τον Πειραιά κύλησε ομαλά.Καιρό δεν έιχαμε.Η θάλασσα ήταν κάλμα.
> Κατά τις 5.30 το πρωί άρχισε να χαράζει.Ηταν μια εικόνα μαγική.Οπως σωστά λέει και το άσμα -Οταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο είναι έμορφα σου λέω-.Η θάλασσα ήταν σαν γιαούρτι σε σημείο να νομίζεις οτι το πλοιο δεν κινείται οπως ελεγε και ο θανασης και παρατήρησα και εγώ.
> Κατά τις 6.14 ο ήλιος αρχισε δειλά δειλά να κάνει την εμφάνισή του.
> Μια απο τις καλύτερες στιγμές του ταξιδιού.Ελληνικός καφές ,τσιγάρο και απολαυση της ανατολής.
> Μια εικόνα που μου άρεσε παρα πολύ και αποθανατησα κιόλας ήταν ένα ζευγάρι που είχε βγέι στο καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου ωστε να απολάυσουν και αυτοί την ανατολή και τις τελευταίες στιγμές στο ταξίδι αυτο.
> 
> Εφτά παρα δέκα περνάγαμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά.
> Ενα υπέροχο ταξίδι είχε τελειώσει αλλα υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου οτι θα το ξανακάνω.
> ...


Συλβεστρο υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σου αλλα περισσοτερο μου αρεσει ο τροπος με τον οποιο κανεις τα αφιερωματα σου. Ειμαι και εγω της ιδιας σχολης και δεν θελω να ειναι ενα κειμενο ξερο με καποια λινκ, αλλα να υπαρχει το συναισθημα και να αναδεικνυεται η προσωπικοτητα του παρουσιαστη. Σε ευχαριστουμε λοιπον που μοιραζεσε μαζι μας και τις φωτογραφιες σου αλλα και τα πολυτιμα συναισθηματα σου.
Μεγας δασκαλος βεβαιως σε αυτον τον τομεα ο Roi Baudoin.

----------


## diagoras

Συλβεστρο καταπληκτικο αφιερωμα του πλοιου.Ειναι σαν να ταξιδεψα εγω με το πλοιο.Τελος, οι φωτογραφιες σου ξεπερνουν τα ορια του θεικου.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ όμορφο το αφιέρωμα σου Συλβέστρο!!Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που συνδυάστηκαν με τα κατάλληλα λόγια για να μας μαγέψουν και να νιώσουμε ότι βρισκόμασταν και εμείς μαζί σου στο πλοίο!!Από εμένα παίρνεις ένα τεράστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!*

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλα τα παιδιά μέχρι τώρα για τα υπέροχα λόγια τους.
Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να κάνετε οσοι δεν έχετε κάνει ενα παρόμοιο ταξίδι με ένα πλοίο της παλιάς σχολής σαν τον Κορνάρο.
Ροσι ο ο Ροι είναι φυσικά οπως λες ο μεγάλος δάσκαλος.Δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασία να πω οτι κάνω κατι παρόμοιο με εκείνον και ούτε το προσπαθώ καθώς ο τρόπος του και οι λέξεις του πραγματικά σε μαγεύουν.
Οπως είπες μαρέσει και εμένα να μην πετάω ξερές φώτο ,οταν αυτές κρύβουν συναισθήματα.Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ τα συναισθήματα αυτά να τα εκφράσω σωστά, αλλα το προσπαθώ!
Καλή συνέχεια και σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλα όσα ανέβασες, φίλε sylver23, είναι πραγματικά υπέροχα.
Εικόνες και λέξεις δημιούργησαν έναν συνδυασμό μαγικό.

Είχαμε τη χαρά και την τύχη, μέσα από όλα όσα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας, να βρεθούμε και εμείς σ' αυτό το ταξίδι με το *"Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος".*

Σε κάθε ρεμέτζο πάντα στην πρύμνη, καθόλου ύπνος και φυσικά καφές ελληνικός διπλός το πρωΐ ....

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται .....

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι καιρός μου νομίζω έστω και καθυστερημένα να απαντήσω κι εγώ... Ο συντάκτης της παραπάνω εμπειρίας γνώριζε ότι θα καθυστερήσει η απάντηση μου... Αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά του ζητώ συγνώμη !

Αυτό που με τρελαίνει σε αυτό το καράβι είναι ότι ζω στιγμές με καλούς φίλους ! Τι να τα κάνω τα μίλια, τα σαλόνια, τις plasma όταν είμαι "μόνος" μου ; Στον Κορνάρο δεν ένιωσα ποτέ μόνος μου ! Το ίδιο ήθελα να νιώσει και ο Συλβέστρος και θα στεναχωριόμουν πολύ αν δεν έπαιρνε έστω μια μικρή γεύση από τον παππού... Δεν τα βάζει με μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια μα είναι κύριος και στην ώρα του... Χάρη στον καπτά Δημήτρη, τον Στέλιο, τον Βεγγέλη, τον Ηλία, τον Ιάκωβο και όλα τα παιδιά που του δίνουν ακόμα ζωή και τον κρατάνε στο ύψος που του αρμόζει... 

Θέλω να Ευχαριστήσω τον Συλβέστρο για το ωραίο ταξίδι που κάναμε, ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για τις υπέροχες λήψεις του πάνω από το βαπόρι και ελπίζω σε επόμενη επίσκεψη μας στον παππού !

----------

